
Show HN: Jiggy –  an AI powered app that makes people in your photos dance - talhof8
https://apps.apple.com/app/jiggy-magical-dance-gif-maker/id1482608709
======
talhof8
Made by some friends. Also available on the Play Store
([https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.botika.jig...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.botika.jiggy)).

Would love to your feedback!

~~~
mjurczyk
Sounds very nice, but no video preview?

------
chedine
Very cool execution. Loved the idea.

